# Smoked Corned beef



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I think I have posted this before, but not sure. I did not want to hijack wdbrand‎'s good thread on corned beef. So I will post again. Forgive me if I have posted before. 

I bought a corned beef brisket flat portion. I soaked it in clean water for four days. I changed the water each day. I smoked it at 225-250* until the internal temp was about 150* The rub I used was fresh cracked peppercorns. It turned out fantastic. Here are the pics.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Pay, I was in Foodlion today and spied a can of corned beef. $5.49 per can. I couldn't believe it. Corned beef WAS considered poor mans eatin years back. You can get a prime cut of steak for that now. Needless to say, I don't buy it. As far as the soaking, don't you soak out the taste? And, was it fork cuttin tender?


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

What does the soaking do? Get the blood out, tenderize, neither, both?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Corned beef in the package is very salty. The soaking reduces the salinity. The kind I buy is in a plastic package with a little bag of spices in the package, and is practically inedible smoked unless you soak.But when it is soaked for several days,then smoked, it is awesome.Much like Pastrami.You can make it into pastrami with a few more spices in the rub.Look up Pastrami spice. I just use peppercorns. When corned beef is cooked in the oven or crock pot, much of the salinity is removed in the cooking liquid.

Yes it is very tender cooked the way I do it.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Paymaster said:


> Corned beef in the package is very salty. The soaking reduces the salinity. The kind I buy is in a plastic package with a little bag of spices in the package, and is practically inedible smoked unless you soak.But when it is soaked for several days,then smoked, it is awesome.Much like Pastrami.You can make it into pastrami with a few more spices in the rub.Look up Pastrami spice. I just use peppercorns. When corned beef is cooked in the oven or crock pot, much of the salinity is removed in the cooking liquid.
> 
> Yes it is very tender cooked the way I do it.


Thank you very much Pay, I was going to get a corned beef in the package at Food Kitty and would have just thrown it on the smoker. Will try it after a soaking.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Looks great.


----------

